# EWCM - 2 week wait..



## berkak (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi all,
First time I've actually posted anything on here after a few months of surveillance! I'm in my 2 ww around 11 dpo. Over the past couple of days i've noticed some unusual things but I guess time will tell! I've felt some poking pains in my left side on and off and last night under my belly button. Today, when I went to the loo a big glob of CM, cloudy.. which is unusual for me. 
I usually have a 38-39 day cycle. OPK was positive on cd20. Never had a lot of CM between Ov and AF.  

I'm 34 and PCOS my DH is 39 and trying to conceive baby #1.. hopefully not out this month but as they say not until the fat lady sings!


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi berkak. I can't answer your question about cm, but I didn't want to read and run. If you've been reading these threads for a while you'll know we all have strange and weird symptoms during the 2ww, they're very natural and at least your body is busy doing something 
I hope it settles down and you get a brilliant result


----------



## berkak (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by.. no news yet.. 3 more days until I go over 39 days.. In the meantime, crippling back pain which can't be good. Ho hum.


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Berkak... 

I have no answers for you either ... But i wanted to swing by and send you some     and   for you to get a positive answer !

Kat
xxx


----------



## berkak (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks best-bean and puss-in-boots.. 

Well today is day 39 of my cycle and AF hasn't shown herself yet.. there's still hope!


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Its all sounding really hopeful for you Berkak!  Ive got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## berkak (Jul 22, 2011)

AF was due yesterday but nothing so far, did pg test this morning and negative. Cried myself out in the shower. I know AF hasn't shown her gnarly face yet but it ain't looking good  

Thanks all for stopping by and offering your kind words and positive vibes!


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm sorry Berkak, thats very disappointing   

 you get some information soon as to what happened

Take care xxx


----------



## puss-in-boots (May 9, 2011)

Oh honey ...     

Kat
Xxx


----------



## berkak (Jul 22, 2011)

Still nothing yet.. very strange.. will keep y'all posted!


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Strange??  Have you spoken to the clinic, what are their thougths?  Im keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Are you hopeful?


----------



## berkak (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks BestBean!

Am now on CD45 out of a usual CD37-39 cycle and now sign of the witch yet.. Trying not to get too excited as have done 2 PG tests and both BFN. Nipples so sore! If no sign by this weekend i'll be off to to the docs but will report back hopefully with a fairytale ending.. had some pain and fuzzy feelings.. never this late though. 

baby dust to you all xx


----------



## bestbean (Oct 4, 2010)

Berkak are you off to the docs tmrw?  Hope everthings still ok x


----------

